# Hello from Cyprus



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hello Everyone 

Its been a while since I visited the site.

After our first attempt of ICSI Failed, we just couldnt afford to have any further treatment in the UK, so weve sold up and ship out to Cyprus. 

We have just started treatment again and its so much cheaper C£1500.00 for ICSI plus drugs, scans and consultations. the clinic is spotless no waiting around for appointments.

They have done further tests and we found that we needed antibiotics for Clymidia, we were not tested for that in the UK.

I have started injections on the 2nd day of my period which the clinic admisters

Superfact - am
Puregon - am 
Merional 75 - pm

They seem to do things differently over here monitoring you whilst on the drugs so the can increase or decrease the dose. They have a 40% success rate which is good.

I would love to hear from any one.

Good luck speak to you soon!

Katrina


----------



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hi Chick

Nice to hear from you. when you come out in my perhaps we can meet up stay in touch.

Love Katrina


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Katrina,

Sounds fab out there and it sounds like the clinic is great.

Good luck

Raggy (in rainy dreary England!)


----------



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hi everyone

Had egg collection today, what can I say brilliant! I had 8 Follies 6 Eggs retrieved.

Egg transfer on Thursday, which I beleive is done by ultrasound guidence.

Now on a course of antibiotics for 4 days, 400mg Cyclogest Pessaries 3 times a day, 16mg Medrol 1 every evening for 7 days, 75mg Asprin lunchtime till test.

So far so good, just need to stay positive now. 

Good luck to all of you keep me posted with your cycles

love KatrinaXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Katrina, 

Oh wow, thats brilliant news. Congratulations on the egg count. Everthing crossed for you over the next few days.

Keep us posted on your progress and stay chatting on here to keep yourself occupied over the next few days.

Good luck, 

Dawn xx


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Katrina

That is fantastic news, wishing you all the look in the world for egg transfer.

Will be looking through your post when your going through 2ww.

Take Care

Tina


----------



## lsls (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh my Katrina,

it sounds like you have found something very good over there. Maybe this will be a good one for those couples out there who have had to stop for financial reasons! Where are you staying? In a hotel?
Good luck with your transfer tomorrow!


----------



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hi All

Went to the clinic on day 3 after egg collection for transfer. 

We got to see our embies under the microscope before they were transferred, facinating 2 X Five Cell, and 1 X Eight Cell, all three transferred.

No pain felt at all, we actually watched the embryos being transferred into the womb by ultra sound, and photos of embies in the womb were taken for us to keep.

After an hour of rest at the hospital  I went to have an 500mg Primolut injection, and now taking Progynova 2mg and Duphaston 10mg 3 x a day for additional embryo support along with supossitories 3 X a day and asprin 1 X day.

Fingers crossed now on 2ww back on the 14th April for blood test. 

IsIs : We are renting a place in Cyprus, no intentions of comming at back to UK at the moment.

Lots of Love

Katrina XXXXX


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Good Luck Katrina  on your 2ww, were hoping to start icse for the 2nd time in May. We are coming to Cyprus on Sunday for a much earned break, the difference in prices is unbelivable our 1st ICSE was £6000+.
Wishing you lots of luck
Love Georgia xxxxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Cant believe the price difference worldwide icsi costs £2300 here in aberdeen scotland thats all inc drugs too


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya katrina

i dont think that we have spoken before but nice to meet you.

WOW

Such a difference in cost and success rates out there.

My DH was born in cyprus his dad was in the RAF.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you, only one more day to go, i can imagine ur very nervous by now

keeping everything crossed 

keep in touch


----------

